# Awsome rub for Pork ribs, but would it work for brisket?



## meltyface (Sep 20, 2009)

I used Head Country original seasoning the other day as a dry rub for a few racks of ribs, and I have to say those were the best tasting ribs I've had so far 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  I have two questions for ya'll however:

1.  Does anyone know if this rub would be good on brisket?
2.  Does anyone know how to make this stuff, so that I can save a few bucks, or something equally as good or better?

Thanks.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 20, 2009)

Never Heard of that Brand...


----------



## meltyface (Sep 22, 2009)

www.headcountry.com 
This is an awsome brand, I use their bbq sauce fairly often, but just recently found the seasoning at the store....it is REALLY good on pork ribs.  I'm really tempted to try it on a brisket, but scared at the same time, 'cause I don't want to mess up my meat


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the brand, myself.

I doubt you could really mess up the meat with seasoning, unless it is some radically wild un-tested blend of exotics.

If you liked it on pork ribs, just give it a shot and see how it goes.

If you're concerned about the salt content being too high for the beef, just leave a bit of the fat cap on so it doesn't dry out as easily.

I use extra salt for heavily marbled beef with good success...seems to help breakdown the fat during the smoke, so that end should be fine.

Eric


----------



## alx (Sep 22, 2009)

Lots of comp folk use head country.I thought they made a beef rub,but i make my own anywho.Fine rub that head country.....

Salt,pepper.garlic powder maybe some cayene is a basic brisket rub....


----------



## fire it up (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't see why it wouldn't work on a brisket, I would give it a try, ought to be perfectly fine.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 22, 2009)

and I add to that some paprika and onion powder, sometimes chili powder.

Eric


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 22, 2009)

I cann't see any reason why that rub won't work on brisket. After all a rub is a rub. I use my favorite rub on alot of things from ribs, brisket and even fish.


----------



## meltyface (Sep 23, 2009)

Guess I'll have to give it a try when I cook my next brisket.

Fourluv..I never thought about using chili powder as an ingredient, that's a good idea.

That's for all the input.


----------

